# TCI Transmission & Converter Question



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

I am going to be running a combo of a TH350 TCI Streetfighter and the Saturday Night Special 1800-2000 Torque Converter for a 73 350 engine. Does that make sense that combo....... specifically the torque converter?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not enough info to be able to give you a worthwhile answer. What are your goals for the car and how will you be using it? What do the engine's torque/horsepower curves look like? How much does the car weigh?

Bear


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Not enough info to be able to give you a worthwhile answer. What are your goals for the car and how will you be using it? What do the engine's torque/horsepower curves look like? How much does the car weigh?
> 
> Bear


Unfortunately these are answers I won't have until after the install. SMH. I'm just going to assume that virtually stock car I should be ok...

My goal is to be able to drive this car 2-3 times a week for 50 mile trips. Basically alternating this car vs my daily driver for work purposes/grocery getting. I would say it'll be on the highway a bit. I know I should have tried to go for a 4 gear setup but I didn't want to really start guessing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For a mostly stock street car, that shouldn't be too bad. Just don't go crazy on the rear gear ratio at the same time. Remember Pontiacs are torque motors and they make most of it low in the rpm band, so you want to plan your setup so that the motor spends most of it's time there. If you go too loose (high stall, numerically high gears) like you would for a high rpm engine, it's not going to be happy.

Bear


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> For a mostly stock street car, that shouldn't be too bad. Just don't go crazy on the rear gear ratio at the same time. Remember Pontiacs are torque motors and they make most of it low in the rpm band, so you want to plan your setup so that the motor spends most of it's time there. If you go too loose (high stall, numerically high gears) like you would for a high rpm engine, it's not going to be happy.
> 
> Bear


I suspected such and thus went for the lower stall in selecting the Saturday Night Special converter. The previous owner was an idiot based on what was on the car. I've basically had to gut everything and put it together with things that "make sense." This car in my possession will never see a drag strip/track... but it'll see plenty of Red lights on the street so I want something that'll give it a little better punch at the light. Thanks for the input.


----------

